

Show HN: Kufikia - Learn Django or Rails, get help, get paid when you finish. - cliftonmckinney
http://kufikia.com/

======
joshwlewis
I think this has some potential. My company has a real problem finding Rails
devs in the area. This might give them a new option...

------
dpritchett
I've talked with the guys putting this together. It's a sort of remote-only
dev bootcamp backed by sponsor companies with a vested interest in hiring
fresh new Rails/Django devs.

